# Twins dilemma...



## Capableverdi (31 May 2012)

I have twin girls who reach 10 years old in a few weeks time. They need new bikes. They need to be identical as the they are identical which means, according to them, EVERYTHING must be identical.
Yeh, I know..
Anyway, looking for bikes around £150 per bike - I don't have enough for Islabikes :-(
Height 55 inches, inside leg 27 inches.
Bit of road cycling, bit of off road - mainly trial.
Any ideas?
Many thanks!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2012)

I suppose you could get one b'twin bike and get them to share it b'twin themselves.


----------



## Capableverdi (31 May 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I suppose you could get one b'twin bike and get them to share it b'twin themselves.


Nice idea, in theory. I've noticed how quickly children supplement the word 'share' for 'mine'.


----------



## Sara_H (8 Jun 2012)

Tandem?


----------



## sidevalve (8 Jun 2012)

They're ten and they can be very adult if you work with them on this. get some catalogues, check out the net etc and draw up a shortlist but do it WITH them, then go to the bike shops and let them try them out. I wouldn't worry too much about "the best bike", they are children and they are growing fast. Within three years one or both may have abandoned cycling for ever, put it off 'till she goes to uni or has kids of her own or even decided to be an olympic class cyclist. In any event if they feel the bikes are ones THEY chose they will love them and always remember them well. As I said once before you can guide them a bit but DON't try and push too hard towards what you think [however correctly] is a "better" bike, by all means tell them why it's better but at the end let them choose. Kids want to have fun, not ride time trials or marathons.


----------

